# How to catch cheaters



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

Alright, I developed a theory on how to catch a cube cheater.
A competitor must post a video on doing 5 solves that the members of www.speedsolving.com must watch before judging it a true solve. Each video must agree to the following:
1. The competitor must use the scramble generated by www.speedsolving.com. The competitor must also present the scramble before solving it. Penalty: DNF
2. The competitor may use a speedstacks cube timer, but he/she must show the time before typing it in. Penalty: competitor is disqualified.
3. No video = the competitor is ineligible to compete unless a video is included.
I'm sorry for the members, but unless they have any suggestions, that is what I have for right now.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, I developed a theory on how to catch a cube cheater.
> A competitor must post a video on doing 5 solves that the members of www.speedsolving.com must watch before judging it a true solve. Each video must agree to the following:
> 1. The competitor must use the scramble generated by www.speedsolving.com. The competitor must also present the scramble before solving it. Penalty: DNF
> 2. The competitor may use a speedstacks cube timer, but he/she must show the time before typing it in. Penalty: competitor is disqualified.
> ...


What are you catching a cheater for?


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> What are you catching a cheater for?


forum competitions.
although I don't think anyone takes the forum competition rankings seriously.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

qwr said:


> forum competitions.
> although I don't think anyone takes the forum competition rankings seriously.


Yeah, it's not like you win an award(except the random person one)


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 10, 2020)

1. Too much of a hassle which would steer many competitors away.
2. This isn't the WCA, just a fun competition.
3. If the mods see something strange, they'll dive into it.
No offense, but it kind of seems unnecessary.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

qwr said:


> forum competitions.
> although I don't think anyone takes the forum competition rankings seriously.


yeah, I wouldn't bother competing if I had to submit a bunch of solves on vid
EDIT: Also, anyone could have thought of this. it is the most obvious
way to catch cheaters


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

Ok, fine. Just in theory, it's only for people who prefer to use a speedstacks cube timer and prefer to type in times instead. How many of you thought to just type in a random time that makes you 1st place?


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Ok, fine. Just in theory, it's only for people who prefer to use a speedstacks cube timer and prefer to type in times instead. How many of you thought to just type in a random time that makes you 1st place?


no point to that because no one cares about the forum competition rankings


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Ok, fine. Just in theory, it's only for people who prefer to use a speedstacks cube timer and prefer to type in times instead.


well you could up and down the spacebar in like .02 seconds anyway, even if you weren't stackmatting


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

I'll just delete this thread and pretend it never existed. I thought I had a good idea, but you apparently don't think so.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I'll just delete this thread and pretend it never existed. I thought I had a good idea, but you apparently don't think so.


honestly i think this is a good idea dont delete it.

as for other people, im pretty sure no one wants the weekly competition to be like cubemania, where somehow the fastest 3x3 wr is a negative number. Remember, we want to help this forum be as clean and not as clogged as possible.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> honestly i think this is a good idea dont delete it.
> 
> as for other people, im pretty sure no one wants the weekly competition to be like cubemania, where somehow the fastest 3x3 wr is a negative number. Remember, we want to help this forum be as clean and not as clogged as possible.


I mean in cubemania the scores are all time, these reset weekly. Why would someone bother typing in false times every week to not even win a prize or anything.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I mean in cubemania the scores are all time, these reset weekly. Why would someone bother typing in false times every week to not even win a prize or anything.


weekly competition can serve as practice and having fun, competing with other people to see whether your better or not.
clogging it with fake solves can ruin the fun, and you might as well just remove the weekly competition.
yes your right about the resetting weekly but that wont spot people from submitting fake solves again.


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

Alright, fine.
How about this:
A member of www.speedsolving.com strolls through the competition stats. He/she knows how well everyone is averaging per week. If one person seems to be getting better averages everytime, that member sends an email, saying, "You're status is too suspicious. We will look into this."


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> weekly competition can serve as practice and having fun, competing with other people to see whether your better or not.
> clogging it with fake solves can ruin the fun, and you might as well just remove the weekly competition.
> yes your right about the resetting weekly but that wont spot people from submitting fake solves again.


No one cares about not being first in the rankings really


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

The rankings are there to see how well you're improving compared to other cubers. That's my opinion, at least. The higher of ranking you are, you have improved in your solves by a lot. The lower the ranking, well, it could mean you just learned how to solve a Rubik's Cube, or just learned intuitive F2L.


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I mean in cubemania the scores are all time, these reset weekly. Why would someone bother typing in false times every week to not even win a prize or anything.


cubemania is full of obviously fake times like -2147483.64 s
The only way a self entered leaderboard would work is with a verification system like on speedrun.com where you have to film all solves.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> The rankings are there to see how well you're improving compared to other cubers. That's my opinion, at least. The higher of ranking you are, you have improved in your solves by a lot. The lower the ranking, well, it could mean you just learned how to solve a Rubik's Cube, or just learned intuitive F2L.


No one cares about SS competitions


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Yeah, it's not like you win an award(except the random person one)


one day I'll win the the $15 cubicle giftcard and it'll all be worth it
it'll take me on average 3 years of competing to win once


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> it'll take me on average 3 years of competing to win once


which doesn't cost you anything! it is a win-win


----------

